# 20 gallon long stocking suggestions



## gillman (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi this is my first post. I am going to get a 20gallon long and need some stocking suggestions. I know that I want tiger barbs or Malawi cichlids.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

i think a good addition would be neon tetras. they are small and they like being in groups


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

20 gallons is to small for most cichlids, I'm afraid.... But you can do multis, kribensis, rams, apistos, other shell dwellers, and there could be more I cant think of...


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Neon tetras, glow fish, glow light tetras, cardinal tetras, guppies, Betta, Dario Dario, dwarf gourami, Chili rasbora, endlers, danio margaritatus that's just some of them.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You could do a bunch of darios. I'd go with betta simplex personally. If you want an active looking tank that has some really pretty fish and you're willing to do weekly water changes, I'd get 6 neons as the schooling fish, 4 corys as the bottom feeders, some red cherry shrimp, a bunch of plants, and a pair of electric blue rams along with 3-4 male endlers. That would probably be good stocking, and you wouldn't want to add more. Make sure the tank is cycled before you get them though, and make sure you have good filtration. I'd recommend an external power filter, (my aqueon works well) and maybe a fluval sponge filter.


----------



## gillman (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank u for the replies. I didn't think african cichlids were an option. Zebradanio12 do you get know where to get multis and how much are they. And if I can keep them with tiger barbs.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Check aquabid.com.


----------



## gillman (Aug 18, 2012)

Are neon tetras hard to care for.


----------



## gillman (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks I take a.look


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

gillman said:


> Are neon tetras hard to care for.


Not really. People say they are but mine have been easy to care for.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

they are easy bt cant go with tiger barbs


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think neons are one of those fish where you lose half in a few weeks, but then the survivors live for years.

If you want tiger barbs and malawi cichlids, you need 4' long tank. I wonder how they would do together, I'd never try it.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

gillman I have 5 neon tetras in a tank with 10 other fish. I started with the 5 and i still have them after about 2 months


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't think multis and tiger barbs would get along. Multis are the smallest cichlids out there, and tiger barbs I believe get bigger than them and are fin nippers. I've watched my neighbors tiger barbs (while taking care of their tank) and they can be nasty.

There are other fish to go with multis though. Guppies could work. Neons maybe could. I'm sure the multis would drive them to the top of the tank. I'm sure someones done it...


----------



## gillman (Aug 18, 2012)

Would this be a good stocking 6 neon tetras a betta 4 albino Cory cats and two platy


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes. You could also add a few more fish. But start off adding them slowly not all at once. You don't want to overload the bi-load.


----------

